# Fotoagenturen?



## alt_gr (27. Dezember 2003)

*fotoagneturen?*

hallo zusammen
also zunächst zu mir, ich fotografiere ziemlich viel und wie ich meine auch nicht schelcht  und darum suche ich eine Fotoagentur wo man evtl. seine Fotos verkaufen kann.
Kennt da jemand von euch was, eine Seite im I-net oder so...
Schon mal vielen Dank!

alt_gr


----------



## JojoS (7. Januar 2004)

Ja hier mal ein paar aus dem Kopf:

http://www.zefa.de/ 
istockphoto 
istockpro


----------

